# Custom Boot Logos - Droid 3, Droid Bionic, Droid Razr, Droid 4



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Had to search around a little to find out how to make and install custom boot logos so thought i'd put together all the info in one spot...

For Gimp on Linux, you need to compile and install a plugin to handle the .img format, which you can find here: https://github.com/i...n-img/downloads
I have not been able to find a plugin for the .img format for Gimp on Windows. For some reason, images created with this plugin are off center and will not extend the image border colors out to the entire screen, but it's the only way i've found that works.
For best results use Photoshop.

create a 540x540 image
merge into one layer
Gimp: select Colors > Components > Channel Mixer
Photoshop: select Image > Adjustments > Channel Mixer
select Output channel: Red and change the red value from 100 to 0 and the blue value from 0 to 100
now select Output channel: Blue and change the red value from 0 to 100 and the blue value from 100 to 0
hit OK
Note: the colors will look strange but will display properly on the phone

Gimp: save image with *.img extension
select the RGB option, then save

Photoshop: save image with *.raw extension

rename *.img or *.raw to "logo.bin"

drop your custom logo.bin into this update.zip:
http://www.mediafire...ir7r466ssez30sr
and flash in custom recovery
Note: This update.zip was created with a droid 3 update-binary; you may need to swap it for one specific to your chipset.
Note: The included logo.bin is the stock "dual core technology" logo

Thanks to p3droid and TBH!


----------

